# Duplicate Moserbaer dvds :(



## Mothman (Sep 29, 2005)

i bought a 10pack for 390bux and burnt two and both the two were failed  when i checked the media id using Kprobe its showed FUJIFI  local made i guess.. but once i took a moserbaer dvd from my friend it worked fine wheni checked it media id it showed MBI 01  i'm robbed  but how can anyone know whether dvds are original or not just by looking at it?? both are identical plz help me i don't want to get cheated again and waste money


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 29, 2005)

I did not even think fake Moser bear will be there in the market this soon, anyhow, those who made fake sony CD's atleast assured that they worked, but it will be difficult to know it just by looking at it, see if u can find something written towards the centre, the original DVD should have something, check if u can find a difference, do post back, we need to figure this out.


----------



## Mothman (Sep 29, 2005)

man both are identical as i told earlier not a chance in hell to distinguish betweent them moreover Kprobe gave info as the duplicate moserbaer dvds max read speed is 3.2x while the min burning speed nero gave with that dvd is 4x  so one even after burnt successfully filed to play the files in it  the original MBI one is perfectly fine infact i bought one more dvdpack Grafica it has max read and write speed 8x  didn't gave a single error now what to choose quality?? or cheapness  no experts   views plzz help me yaar


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 29, 2005)

This is manufactured by moser. They just use the Media ID of others because moser itself is not widely supported. Fujifilm is one of the most supported media id's around so maybe thats why they did it. If you look at the DVD itself you would find that they are identical. But the dye itself seems somehwo a little different and ahs problems burning as fujifilm so maybe you can change the media id to MCC or MBI since they all use mitsubishi chemicals and facilities to make em.  The OEM dvd's are now going for rs15... Who wants to fake this? Every imported brand costs more than this, cheapest I seen are around rs 22. You can also get moser baer grade B for rs 25 or so which work better and have the MCC id... Or Moser baer Grade A which costs around rs 50 which work just fine. But you can get Sony or TDK for those prices and I would by those. My LG only burn these @ 6X and still have trouble with them but they work, my Liteon will mostly trash the disk. I need to change media id's and see if it burns better but since both my drives are new I am hesitant to change it since I want to make sure they work well first. The older liteon's would not burn moser baer -R media at all except @ 2X due to a bug. But it took a long time to figure that out and spent close to 100 disks off all types and 6 months of time so once burnt twice shy.


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, was this the OEM or the Edgetech White lable? The ones without the marking's work worse than the ones with the white top. I would say the white otp is grade C and no marking is grade D. Grade D onwards is new and an Alien specification... There are chinese grade E, F and G. Nothing below grade C works so dont use anything valuable to store on it  Grade F/G is write once read none. So it is good for use as the trashcan without recovery support. Grade G will splinter insider your drive so it makes you drive write once as well.


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 29, 2005)

Tried a few things, but there is NO 8X moser baer mid so tried to use the 16X one and it created 2 coasters, did not even start bu the blanks are toast. So Changed it now to MCC 8X and it still writes to it only @ 8X. The original mid caused spikes when it tried to go form 6X to 8X so have to check this disk out to see if it is any better. 6X adds 2 minutes so its not too bad, still 10 mins a disk. If I can get this working I will stick with this for daily data storage but not for things I want to keep for a few years.


*club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=133858&page=1&pp=25


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi people , just burned a dvd .. it  was unique brand 8x rated media . total time taken 6:40 minutes .. total data : 4465 mb with my benq dw 1640 drive  and got the quality score of 96 in nero cd/dvd   

But the main point is it shows the same mid as moser baer + dvdr discs but costs much less . The mid is MBIPG 101 R04 (001). You can check this for by urself . Moser baer costs 33 rs whereas this thing costs 16 rs only   

Someone has any idea abt this stuff . Looks nice to me .Will check in my dvd player .


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 29, 2005)

+R disks burn much better than -R disk because of the way the disks are. But +R have more compatability problems. Just because the mid's are the same does not mean the quality is the same. Same mid can have variable grade of media. But even rs25 for +R decent media is a very good price and under 20 is a great price. 

Guess the first batch of moser dupes were just a bad batch cause i just burnt 2, the first one only did it @ 6X (The drive will not switch to higher speeds if it detects media quality is poor) but the second one did it @ 8X. These are 'MY' best -R media burns yet. +RW always writes very good and +R is also much better but -R is all over the place. Need to try a few more disks but this quality is amazing to me.

*www.geocities.com/alientech/LG6X.PNG
*www.geocities.com/alientech/LG8X.PNG


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 29, 2005)

HEY ALIENTECH, you seem to be a  expert in odd drives and media   

Now this might seem to be of off topic but could u pls suggest me a dvd rom .. i want to purchase one within 2 days .. I have burned around 70 princo dvds with my friend's lite on ldw 811s dvd writer which are only read by it .. so i badly need a dvd rom which could read those as i have to return his dvd writer . also pls suggest its price if u can ...


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 30, 2005)

Well princo's dont burn well in any burner :> I woul dsay get a liteon reader, they seem pretty good. I would stay away from like samsung and stuff. The liteon's also allow you to read the error channels to scan's like I posted above.

Back to topic, guess the NEW'er dvd blanks are the bad ones, I had bought 2, 25packs and used the one that looked neat and it gave bad burns, also I bought a few before to test which was also bad. But I opened the second 25 pack and it had dust all over the cover and stuff and it seems all the disks in them burn very good. At least the best burns I have gotten yet with any media, including grade A sony/tdk originals. Both the new/old are the exact same except maybe they used DYE made in japan instead of made in India but you cant tell the difference except by the burns, mid, id's, stamps, numbers etc are all identical so I figure the DYE is the culprit.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 1, 2005)

I bought 4 discs of MoserBaer (Fujify make discs) which were all burnt successfully..... with min possible errors..... *FUJIFILM made discs are SECOND CLASS discs while MBI (MOSERBAER INDIA) made ones are THIRD CLASS as suggested by the following article....*

 *www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm

================================================
*Media ID Quality Guide*

The following list is in preference order. The best discs are near the top of the list. The discs at the bottom of the list are suitable only for a landfill. PVC is the best of all, LONGTEN is the worst of all, etc. Note: Some codes may be listed twice, done because a -R, -RW, +RW and +R by the same company may not be the same quality. The format is listed because of this.

*1ST CLASS MEDIA*
Almost flawless burns with 95-100% reliable results:
PVC = Pioneer (Japan) = (-R)(-RW) ... media is no longer made
MXLRG0x = Maxell (Japan) = (-R)(-RW)
YUDEN, TYG01/TYG02 = Taiyo Yuden (Japan) = (-R)(+R)
MCC, MKM = Mitsubishi Chemicals (Singapore/Taiwan) = (-R)(-RW)(+R)(+RW)
TDKG02, TTG0x, TTH0x = TDK Corp (Taiwan/Japan) = (-R)(-RW)
SONY0xD = Sony (Japan/Taiwan) = (-R)(-RW)

*2ND CLASS MEDIA*
Decent discs, though not perfect, about 80-95% success rate:
PRODISC = Prodisc Media (Taiwan) = (-R)(+R)
INFODISC = Infodisc Media = (+RW)
RICOHJPN = Ritek or Ricoh (Taiwan) = (+R)(+RW)
*FUJIFILM = Fuji = (-R)(+R)*
OPTODISC = Optodisc = (-R)
RITEK = Ritek (Taiwan) = (+R)(-R)(-RW)(+RW)

*3RD CLASS MEDIA*
Quality can be very questionable, about 50-80% success rate:
LEADDATA, LD01, LD, LEDA = Lead Data = (-R)(-RW)
BEALL = Samsung BeAll = (-R)(+R)
*MBI = Moser Beaur (India) = (-R)(+R)(+RW)*
MAMA = Mitsui = (-R)
PRINCO, fake TDK = Princo = (-R)(-RW)
ONIDTECH = Unknown OEM = (-R)
MUST = Unknown OEM = (-R)
GSC001, GSC002 = Unknown OEM = (-R)(+R)
CMC, CMCMAG = CMC Magnetics = (+R)

*4TH CLASS MEDIA*
Pathetic garbage media, landfill material, about 0-50% success rate:
CMC, CMCMAG = CMC Magnetics (Taiwan) = (-R)
PIODATA, PIO = LeadData, Ritek = (-R) ... once sold as "Pioneer" but that's false
Fake TYG02, SONY, MXL = Fake Sony/Maxell from Hong Kong OEM (Infosmart) = (-R)
OPTODISC = Optodisc = (+R)(+RW)
AN31, AN32, ANWELL, AN30, AML = Hong Kong OEM (Infosmart) = (-R)
INFOSMART = Hong Kong OEM = (-R)(+R)
DAXON = BenQ/Acer (+R)(-R)
VANGUARD = Unknown OEM = (-R)
YIJHAN = Hong Kong OEM = (-R)
MATRIX = Hong Kong OEM = (-R)
ISO001 = Unknown OEM = (+R)
VDSPMS = Unknown OEM = (-R)(+R)
LONGTEN = Hong Kong OEM = (-R)

*ANYTHING ELSE = Unknown OEM or NEW*
================================================ 


from there u can see that FUJI discs r better than MBI discs...
also I am providing a picture of Kprobe scan of my Fuji disc......

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/9503/mosebaergtasaimage9iq.th.jpg


----------



## Mothman (Oct 4, 2005)

Alientech thnx alot for your info man but i still have one doubt left any idea how long are the cheap dvds durable 15-20rs ones.. coz i burnt much stuff on such dvds they worked absolutely fine.. with not even a single one getting failed  but i'm afraid they will fail soon... any experience with these things...


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 5, 2005)

I went to the Cd shoppie today and they had a huge variety of media. Must be a special on cross border smuggling now that peace has broken out in assam. I bought some master id TYG02, I do not think these are real Tyo Yuden since they would only burn @ 6X but they burnt good. I got some  melody id KDTVVV what ever that is, They all seem to burn better than moser baer. Of course I do have some Moser grade A disks which cost rs 100 in bulk and they burn fantastic so thats what I use to store stuff if I want to look at them in a few years. Instead of buying the cheapest I decided to get a medium grade disks SCORPI/NEX-GEN this time since they do cost more but I seem to waste 1 in 5 on the cheap media so the cost in the end is the same and the better media lasts longer and I dont have to worry about reliability. The price is like rs15 moser oem (fujifilm03) ,16 melody (KDTVVV ),17 master (TYG02),18 scorpio (mcc01rg20), 19 nex-gen (MCC02RG20) for the bulk.


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 5, 2005)

> 1ST CLASS MEDIA
> Almost flawless burns with 95-100% reliable results:
> 
> MXLRG0x = Maxell (Japan) = (-R)(-RW)
> ...



Absolute garbage media since my Liteon812S trashed each and every single one of them. And they cost between rs150-rs200 each. So now I use a LG5163B and a liteon1653S but havent burnt more than a few dozen disks yet.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 5, 2005)

hey guys , besides DVDs , r the moser baer duplicate CDs also in the market?
i had just bought a 10 cd pack of moser baer for Rs.110 and bit frightened by this thread .
i have still not opened that pack , so should i open it or exchange it with some other brand CD pack with the shopkeeper?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 6, 2005)

How r DVD-R 4x media from NAV-TECH for Rs. 25 a piece(with J.Box)
i.e price Vs performance
R they 3rd class or 4th class media???


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 6, 2005)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> But the main point is it shows the same mid as moser baer + dvdr discs but costs much less . The mid is MBIPG 101 R04 (001).


Not surprising at all. MBI is a large scale OEM supplier. You will find a large number of brands using their discs - Prodisc, Memorex, Verbatim (Made in India) and MediaCache (Safeway/WoolWorths supermarkets Aus.) are some of the discs I've come across with MBI media codes.

If you got those discs cheap, someone may have come across a large rejected consignment and rebranded it with/without MBI's knowledge.

Keith


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 6, 2005)

AlienTech said:
			
		

> > 1ST CLASS MEDIA
> > Almost flawless burns with 95-100% reliable results:
> >
> > MXLRG0x = Maxell (Japan) = (-R)(-RW)
> ...



LOL. Absolute garbage media or Absolute garbage burner?

I've always got 100% results with Maxell, MCC and TDK. Heard Taio Yudens are the best in the world, but haven't had the opp. to try them. BTW, I used a Pioneer D-107 on these media about 1.5 yrs back. I still have these discs (along with Ritek G04's, more than 90 of them) and they still work fine.

Keith


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 7, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> AlienTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The yuden came with the drive since it was a retail box. But it trashed the disk. Liteon makes the worst absolute worst DVD writers in the world. Although it seems their latest the 1635S or something (not my 1653S which is much older model to replace the 812/853 and just as bad except it makes coasters twice as fast) seems to works. But why bother? For the same price you can get top of the line drives from anyone else, Pioneer, LG, NEC, BenQ are all excellent drives. I cant believe how good my LG works.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 7, 2005)

benq dw 1640 is the best ..............


----------

